# 30 Shot B12?



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Im new to the Nitrous systems so help would be cool.
Could i run a 30 or below dry shot of NOS in my GA16i?
What would i need before getting NOS and what else would i need?
Do I need premium fuel with NOS?

-Nick


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

i don't think you could because you have tbi and the nitrous is going to ruin your maf sensor the little wire


----------

